# Nokia N70 with Macbook for Internet



## yapster (Jul 5, 2006)

hi can anybody help me on this.
I want to connect my nokia N70 with my macbook for internet..
Using Bluetooth.
Both Gets paired and i can use isync as well .. But i  am unable to connect to the net..
somebody please help


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2006)

Does this site help you in your quest?


----------



## fryke (Jul 5, 2006)

I guess it depends on the mobile provider you're using. Ask them about the connection. Want GPRS, UMTS, HSCSD, EDGE connection? Makes a difference... Maybe you also have to choose some kind of connection plan in order to make it work.


----------

